# 2000 VW Beetle. Where is the Radio Amplifier located



## TUNA-STIX (Nov 23, 2010)

2000 VW Beetle. Where is the Radio Amplifier located

TRYING to find this thing


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Behind rearmost inner trunk panel on the driver's side, between the license plate and taillight.


----------



## TUNA-STIX (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks


----------

